# Giving Birth To Your Second Child... Easier or Harder...



## LilDreamy

I figured this would be a good place to post this. :)

Sooo.... Let's just say... My first pregnancy I wasn't really scared about giving birth.... This time around I keep finding myself panicking! This pregnancy is going so quickly! And it feels like I'm going to be giving birth tomorrow!
I'm not prepared to say the least so maybe that has something to do with it... Even though it was planned... You know... Sometimes you get excited and plan without thinking... Any who...


This pregnancy has been a bit more difficult than with Alexa... I swore it was a boy because of the difference.

With Alexa, I basically had no pregnancy symptoms.
This time, the first few weeks were horrible, couldn't keep food down.
Now I have the absolute worst heartburn imaginable and having very painful Braxton hicks that make me feel faint, (need Tom set up an appt for this).

So the though of going through labor again has me freaking out! With Alexa I was in labor for 22 and a half hours. Didn't get any pain medicine until 10 1/2 hours into it. I was dialating slowly nut very painfully. Every two minutes for 22 hours, every two minutes I was crying out loud to God to please give me pain medicine... Lol. But once I got it, I didn't feel a thing, which was the enjoyable part of pregnancy. I was wore out. 

Now my question is... Was your second delivery easier or harder... Please explain. How long were you in labor for both pregnancies nd what made one better than the other... Thanks!!! :D

Really really would love responses since I am panicking enough I could cry. Lol.


----------



## sparkle_1979

I had a much harder pregnancy with my first little girl but the labour was all in all about 6 hrs and pretty straight forward.

With Jasmine my 2nd the pregnancy was easy but the labour was harder, though about the same length in time it was more painful due to her being back to back. Still no stitches and pretty text book labour all in all x


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank you for the response. :)

I would LOVE a 6 hour labor. Fingers crossed it happens. I'm just more so afraid of having to get a C section or the epidural not working, like so many of my friends have said.

And afraid if baby will be safe. A fiend of mine just gave birth to her little girl. And her umbilical cord was tied I'm a perfect knot, so if she hadn't given birth right then, which she almost decided not to (was induced) her baby wouldn't have made it. :nope:

I'm a worry wart!


----------



## MadameJ

First pregnancy was awful,ms from 6weeks and passed out near enough every single day. Labour from first contraction to giving birth - 19hours ,gas n air and diamorphine but it was bloody sore cause I was stuck on a bed.

Second pregnancy was the same minus the passing out . Labour from first contraction to giving birth 6hours,tens machine,couple sooks of gas n air and water birth. I walked and moved that entire labour. Loved that birth n would defo do it that way again. 

As sad as it sounds I love giving birth n would do it over n over minus 
all the babies lol


----------



## LilDreamy

Lol Madame. Your birth did sound amazing. :) I would have loved to have gone natural... Just either my pain thresh hold really sucks, or mine are more painful for some unknown reason. Because I've heard of some women claiming they were 5/6 cm dilated and hadn't felt a thing. When I was barely going from a 1 to a 2 I was crying in pain, :haha: I'm prob just a big baby.


----------



## amandad192

Pregnancy with Amelia was harder. Not only did I have much worse symptoms, I also had Liam to loo after.
Liam's labour was 16 hours long. Back labour, epidural, episiotomy and ventouse, PPH. And I was left exhausted for weeks with 6.8 iron level.
Amelias labour was 3 hours long. I had an epidural early expecting to have a long labour. The midwife have me a weak dose so I could still feel pain, just not as bad, but I still needed gas and air.I pushed ehr out myslef and only had a few minor grazes.

So my 2nd labour was ALOT easier!


----------



## LilDreamy

Omg... 3 hours. How amazing is that!! :D I would be so happy! Lol.
If anyone has any stories that worked the other way around, don't be afraid to tell me because you don't want to ruine my hopes lol. I just want some honest opinions and experiences! :)


----------



## smelly07

i hated being pregnant!

My first daughter i got really ill with OC, it was incredibly stressful and i had to be induced at 37 weeks. it was a quick labour though, i didnt feel any contractions until they broke my waters and then it all came on hard and fast, i was in labour for about 3/4 hours in total (i cant remember exactly) with just gas and air. 

my youngest daughter i had numerous problems including gestational diebetes.
i was going to be induced again at 40 weeks, but my daughter made an appearence 2 days before. i just managed to get to the hospital where she was born 40 mins later.......so a 2 hour labour but with NO pain relief at all. 
even though it was a shorter labour it was just complete raw pain and so fast it was a bit of a shock, they kept me in about 5 hours and sent me home same day, i was watching eastenders in the evening with a baby next to me it was a bit surreal lol.

i was really anxious with my second pregnancy i think its because i had my eldest daughter and i guess i just worried more especially about the birth.

all in all, the pregnacies were worse than the births. you just cant odds how things will turn out. im not going there again! lol


----------



## pictureperfect

I'm hoping second time round this baby is just gonna fall out 

I had a long labour with Chloe, and ended up having a forceps delivery, the cord was round her neck and she wasn't breathing properly - it all ended up well though, just at the time was awful......can't be much worse this time round [fingers crossed!] Everytime I think about it, I just tell myself, he is in there now, he has to come out somehow


----------



## Aunty E

First time round Imogen got stuck, so although I was eight cm by the time I got to hospital after quite a pleasant labour at home, I pushed for six hours before they intervened and gave me a spinal and yanked her out with forceps. We stayed in for three days and she was in SCBU having had an APGAR of two.

Teddy started in the morning, I used my tens machine and barely felt anything for ages, then we wandered over to the hospital at six pm to get some lovely gas and air, around nine forty I pushed once and he crowned (while the midwife was out of the room) and then a couple of pushes later he was out, red and wailing with an APGAR of nine. Home the next morning. Job done.


----------



## Nickij

First birth - 5 hours long from water breaking. 4 and a half hours long from first contraction and 3 hours of established labour! Vontesue delivery after baby got stuck and was pushing for an hour. 2nd degree tear and felt awful for AGES after the birth - the recovery was what scared me about having another not birth.

Second Labour - 8 hours from first contraction, 5 hours of established labour. Full dilated for an hour before MW agreed to break my waters - (WTF!) an then pushing for an hour and a half. No tears, felt a million times better than after the last birth, and was out the house the next day!!

just G&A and tens for both deliverys. Second labour was longer, but easier I think.


----------



## moomin_troll

Second time around I was so scared because I knew what laour felt like lol my first wasn't a bad labour but i wasn't treated well at all by the hospital.
My second birth was great, easy ish lol and only was 4 hours start to finish (firet early labour 12 days thrn induced and was 7 1/2 hours) and I had him at home :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank you for the experiences, and wowzer on one of your guys experience! One push crowned and a few more pushes out. That's amazing! If only all labors could be like that! :haha:


----------



## Lara310809

My first was a breeze I suppose; smooth pregnancy, labour, delivery and after. My second was a stress from start to finish. I had a hard pregnancy in terms of having aches and pains all the time, uterine complications, a hospital stay at 31w and strep B.

I then had 3 days of contractions 5 mins apart but doing nothing. The MWs told me I had to be in hospital at 4cm so that I could have the IV meds for the strep B, and because I was contracting so much, so continuously I just got stressed out trying to figure out whether I was ontracting or not. My waters broke and that's the only reason I was finally admitted. because they had to administer the IV meds they were constantly doing internals, so the labour seemed to take forever. she was born 8 hours after the waters broke. In regards to the pain ad the pushing, it was the same as my first labour. I was however in tears between contractions though because i my mind I remembered how bad the pain got and was psyching myself out.

One thing I have to say is that psyching myself out was the WORST thing I could have done. Your labour may be straightforward, so you may have nothing to worry about. Even if it's not, you can only get through it; crying doesn't help you cope with the pain during labour; it actually made mine worse because I was feeling sorry for myself and letting it get the better of me. During the labour itself you have to snap out of it and have your OH and MWs help you focus. I was on a roll once I stopped crying and I felt so much more confident.

:hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

oh Gosh Lara, that sounds horrible! 3 days 5 minutes apart... I don't think I could have done it. Contractions are the worst... glad you held strong. I prob would have passed out... Or wish I would lol..


----------



## Lara310809

I was also on only gas, so it takes a lot out of you. If you're losing your coccentration on top of that, you feel the pain so much more, and then it snowballs. If you're concenred about psyching yourself out during the labour itself, I strongly advise you to speak to your OH about it beforehand and tell him you may need coaching through it. I did, and it was a real help to have them spur me on when I was about to crumble. You only have a couple of minutes between contractions to rest, so if you're crying during that time you basically make things worse for yourself


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Easier, much much much easier! A pleasure in fact lol xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

My second delivery was WAY quicker and easier. I had obstetric cholestasis in both pregnancies and was induced both times. With Daisy I was in hopsital in slow labour for 4 days after being induced, then the 'proper' labour was 17 hours long, baby in distress, strapped to monitor, on the verge of having to have an EMCS then finally had a traumatic forceps birth with episotomy and loads of internal tearing and Daisy came out with the cord around her neck not breathing. The room was full of doctors and midwives. I had so many stitches I could barely sit down.

Second labour. They broke my waters then 7 hours of pretty easy labour and only one midwife there and Tommy was born easily after a few pushes. I had a little tear but didn't need stitches. I was allowed to go home 6 hours later. Sooooo much easier.

My body didn't recover as easily second time round though. I got a prolapse and it took longer for my tummy to shrink back.


----------



## flower01

im in the same boat hun.
They say 2nd labours are quicker.
My first labour was 3 hours so im a little nervous about actually getting to hospital in time this time if 2nd baby comes quicker!!

Apart from being ridiculasly fast, my labour with Willow was brilliant.
I hope il be so lucky again this time!!!!!

xx


----------



## mumum

Hi.. i had my babies 17months apart... 1st labour from 1st contraction to delivery was 16hrs i pushed for 4hrs!!! 2nd labour was 12hrs and pushed for 5mins lol! &#304; was panickin while in labour witg mt 2nd bcos i knew what was coming! Lol.. She was back to back so contractions were much more intense But can honestly say overall the 2nd labour was better/easier :)
* &#304; didnt have pain relief in either labour bcos i didnt go to hosp until i was 7cm :s
p.s dnt panic about not feeling ready- by the time u r full term you'll be more than ready :) Goodluck 
xx


----------



## Aunty E

Honestly my second labour was SO much fun. We had a really good time at the hospital, giggling away at how silly I was on gas and air. I'd do it again in a heartbeat. In fact, that's probably how long my third labour would last :haha:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

um, Ruby's birth was easy, 8 hours, no pain relief, but Scarlett's was so fast i ended up birthing on my own in the downstairs loo because i only thought i was in early labour, but suddenly i had to push! so her labour was about 2 hours!


----------



## DaisyBee

I was induced with both girls for medical reasons. Megan at 37 weeks. I had cervadil for 12 hrs which made me crampy but didn't start labor. I was on pitocin for 10 hrs. 8 pushes. The worst part for me was after they broke my water while on pitocin. But overall it was a very smooth induction. Very textbook. I had an epi about 2 hrs before she was born.

Jordan ... Was a very emotionally hard labor. We had 2 miscarriages in between the 2 girls. Then Jordan had choroid plexus cysts on her brain and we had a level 2 scan at mayo because of the link to Edwards syndrome. So we went into labor worried about her. I was induced at 38+2. cervadil for 12 hrs... But it made me go into labor vs just crampy. Labor contractions vs. Just bh started about 6 hrs into it but got really bad towards the end..so like 10 hrs into it. I then had pitocin for the rest of labor. Cervadil started at 2:00 pm and taken out at 2am. Then the pitocin, and water broken maybe at 9am? She was born at 12:24. I was induced because of my bp so was highly encouraged to have an epi before they broke my water. They didn't want my pain to get 10/10 as my bp before that point was reaching 220/120s. Because of that bp I ended up getting a shot of something (forget the name) because the epi dr was taking her sweet time getting to me. Jordan was having heartrate problems during the last 4 hrs of labor so was having to switch positions a lot and they had an internal monitor on her by then. They did stimulation to her scalp trying to get her heartrate to respond. I went from 8cm to 10 cm within minutes. Dr checked me at 8 and baby was faced the wrong way so they had me turn and reposition trying to get her to turn. Well just in that minute I had the urge to push and was checked again and was ready to push. So transition for me was very quick. 1 slight push for the nurse who yelled stop! And then 2 pushes once the dr came back in the room. 

Recover for me has been harder this time. Labor was physically harder on my body this time but Labor itself was not more painful. And this time my bp got worse after labor. I felt like I got hit by a truck. My spd was horrible after birth and is just starting to get a bit better. I think all the moving around they made me do while on the epi was not good for my pelvis. 

Jordans birth was harder just because of the emotional side as well.


----------



## embo216

My 1st wasnt too bad, I was induced, contracted the typical 1cm an hour, but pushed for an hour and couldn't get her out so had the ventouse. I only had gas and air. With my 2nd he came 2 weeks early, lovely quick labour, pushed him out in a few minutes! Looking back I would always choose my 2nd labour!


----------



## Mee_Mummy

I hope to god this labour is better than my first! With DS from first contraction to him being here 70 hours, back labour, slow dilatation as you could guess from how long I was in labour. Had to have my waters broken. DS has poo'ed inside me. It took me an hour and a half to push him out. -- Such a long and painful experience but he's worth every second.

This time round I'm hoping for a normal labour, lasting a normal time.. :haha: xx


----------



## Kiddo

Both my pregnancies were much the same but my birthing experience was way better the second time.

First time round I coped with the contractions at home all night and all morning until I was 4-5cm dilated then went to hospital. I got in the pool and everything took ages. Eventually I got out for an examination and to walk about to try to help things along and ended up giving birth on a mattress thingy. DS was born in his sac. It took 57mins to deliver the placenta (I didn't want the injection), I had a third degree tear and had to go to theatre for stitches. From first contraction to birth was over 30 hours so I was exhausted and most of it is a blur, I don't remember much and I hated having to stay in surgery and in the recovery room instead of being with my new baby.

Second time round, I coped with the contractions for around 3 hours before heading into hospital to find I was only 1-2cm dilated. I could have cried when they told me that but it was quiet so they let me stay and have G&A. Four hours later my waters had broken and I was 9cm dilated, the mw went to fill the pool but we had to shout her back as baby was coming. Placenta took around 15 mins to deliver (again, no injection), I had a second degree tear (in the opposite direction from the first time) and the midwife was able to sew me up there while I held LO. From first contraction to birth was 8.5 hours and I remember so much more of it. I was way more alert and aware of what was going on around me.

Both times I had G&A and paracetamol for pain relief so I don't think that made any difference. I think perhaps I was just more confident the second time, I knew what to expect and knew my body could do it so I just got on with it. Plus, I wasn't absolutely knackered having been up for two nights. 

I was home six hours after the birth of DS2 as well so I got to sleep in my own bed that night so the whole day was better second time round.


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank you for all of the lovely stories. :flower:
Feeling ALOT more confident now and at ease. :flower:


----------



## Rockell8788

Easiest was So much easier.
Dd was in latent labour on and off for a week, started to labour properly 11:30pm Friday night went to hospital at 11am Saturday had her at 00:40 on the Sunday ended up with 2nd degree tear was horrid.
Ds I had 3 hours of irregular contractions Friday morning, then nothing till Saturday afternoon when I had a few hours of irregular contractions again whilst on a 4 mile walk. Woke at 4:40am Sunday with back ache and a constant period like pain. Went back to sleep and woke at 5:45 with a contraction then nothing for 10mins and then it started ds was born born at 6:38am on my lounge floor, no tears no pain relief


----------



## mum2b2009

About the same for me


----------



## KittyVentura

Here's to hoping for an easy seconf labour lol xx


----------



## Cleo

They both hurt the same (as far as contractions -- mine were very painful!) but second was way faster. My friends don't even let me talk about it because they all say I just sneezed her out haha! Active labour started at 11:30am ish, and she was born an hour later! I was only in the labour and delivery room for 10 mins!


----------



## oliviarose

So much easier second time round for me :) That is why I wanna do it again, hehe.


----------



## LilDreamy

Cleo said:


> They both hurt the same (as far as contractions -- mine were very painful!) but second was way faster. My friends don't even let me talk about it because they all say I just sneezed her out haha! Active labour started at 11:30am ish, and she was born an hour later! I was only in the labour and delivery room for 10 mins!

You're daughter was born in my birthday! So hopefully that is a good sign for me, and I just sneeze this one out too! :rofl:


----------



## stardust599

Another one here hoping for an easy second labour after a traumatic first birth!!! xxx


----------



## Cleo

LilDreamy said:


> Cleo said:
> 
> 
> They both hurt the same (as far as contractions -- mine were very painful!) but second was way faster. My friends don't even let me talk about it because they all say I just sneezed her out haha! Active labour started at 11:30am ish, and she was born an hour later! I was only in the labour and delivery room for 10 mins!
> 
> You're daughter was born in my birthday! So hopefully that is a good sign for me, and I just sneeze this one out too! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Lol! That was one damn painful sneeze! But I hope it's ridiculously easy for you the second time around!!


----------



## Mynx

My second pregnancy was alot tougher on my body than my first. I suffered with SPD from about 20 weeks and it gradually got worse as the weeks went by. 
As for the labour, it was MUCH easier than my first. I was in labour for 10 hours first time round and with Evie, my waters broke at 11.30am, contractions started around 12pm and I had her at 2.21 :D I had some problems with actually pushing her out (shoulder dystocia) so was pushing for a long time but even so, much much easier than before! I had no pain meds until after Evie was born when I was given a paracetamol :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

May I ask what SPD is? Just wondering because this time around my body is always achey, and no matter how I sit or lie my hips and shoulders hurt, and my tummy/uterus feels achey as if not enough blood flow is getting to it. Even when I sleep on my left or propped up. :wacko: or sitting or standing. Which I always feel faint. So this pregnancy deffinately sucks! And to think I'm only 21 weeks feeling as if I'm 40 weeks.


----------



## sweetcheeks78

I'm stalking this thread. We're not even ttc #2 (yet, if ever!) but the thought of delivery terrifies me as I was in labour for 18 hours with LO, he got stuck and I had a forceps delivery (no epidural, nothing but gas and air for that part, horrific). 

However, I went round to meet my friends new baby yesterday. Her first delivery was much like mine so she was terrified too. She got to hospital and demanded an epidural almost straight away as she thought she was in for another long haul. The mw said no need, it's time to push! She couldn't believe it. 4 hours start to finish, nothing but gas and air, no tearing. She said it was amazing, so much better than the first time.


----------



## Blah11

2nd wayyy easier despite zero pain relief. both labours were quite similar (both LOs back to back) but roman was almost 2lbs heavier and 16 days later than amelie was! Active labour with roman was about a third of the time amelies was and pushing was way less too.


----------



## charlotteb24

I was very lucky with both pregnancies both births we lovely too, but my 2nd was nicer in respect that it was in a birth unit and I laboured how I wanted to much more.

The run up however with my 2nd was as you discribed I just didn't have tune or so t felt to et everything done but it came together in the end :)


----------



## bluehorse

So, so much easier for me second time round. My first was a 26 hour labour, more than 4 hours pushing and a resultant forceps delivery.

Second time round it was 3 hours from first contraction to birth. Rowan was nearly born on the dining room floor... was only rushed to hospital through my insistence! No pain relief either.


----------



## Odd Socks

your first labour sounds very much like mine. i had a wonderful first pregnancy, but a 22.5 hour labour with contractions every 3 minutes from the start as soon as my waters broke. i didn't get into established labour until 16.5 hours later, when i begged for pain relief. i pushed for 2 hours before bella came out.

my 2nd pregnancy was horrible. i was sick constantly, up until the morning i gave birth. my contractions started at 7am, i felt it was important to keep active, put on my TENS machine, & oh, bella & i went to the trafford centre for a bit. at about 11.30am, my contractions were hurting a lot, so we grabbed a quick lunch & headed home. the midwife came to see me & i was 4-5cm dilated at 2pm. we went to the hospital, i had some g&a, got into the birthing pool at 3.25pm, my waters broke & lauren was born at 3.35pm. it was amazing.

xx


----------



## RachA

My pregnancy was worse generally second time round but i'd say the labour was easier.

With Daniel i has morning sickness from about 6-16 weeks - it was just nausea but lasted all day. Although i didn't put on a really huge amount of weight i did get huge to the extent that everyone thought i was definitely having twins but it'd been missed!! I had a little heartburn later on in the pregnancy.
Labour wise: i had overnight contractions on the Mon, Tues, Wed and Thurs night which were lasting about 1min and were about 5 min apart. These kept me awake pretty much all night. On the Wed i went into hospital to be induced but they refused to do it on the grounds that i was already presenting labour symptoms. On the Thurs evening at about 6pm i went into labour properly (as in it didn't stop in the morning!!). At 9pm i went to the labour ward and was given gas and air. At 2am they broke my waters but i still wasn't progressing very far. At about 4am they finally gave me the drip to induce me. By 7am i said i wanted to push but i was still only 9cm dilated but as i had been at 9cm for about 2 hours they said i could push (looking back i wasn't at all ready to push but as i'd never done it before i thought i was). After 1 1/2 hours of pushing i wasn't getting anywhere so i had a c-section. I amidst of the above twice they nearly had me down for a section under a general because babies heartbeat dropped right off the chart. I would say it was a pretty awful labour tbh.

With Esther the pregnancy was worse. I had morning sickness from 3 days after we'd had the sex that conceived the baby (no it wasn't wishful thinking sickness as i didn't expect to get pregnant our first time of trying because it too a long time with Daniel) and it lasted until i was 24 weeks - again it was nausea only but it lasted all day. From 24-26 weeks i felt amazing and then from 26 weeks onwards i was totally worn out. I had heartburn from about 20 weeks and drank gaviscon like water for the next 40 weeks!!! I wasn't anywhere near as big as with Daniel so that was a positive lol.
Labour wise i lost my plug on the Sat am - spent 3 hours doing some major gardening which gave me some contractions. Then i rested for the rest of the day!! Went to bed at 11pm and started with contractions straight away. These were every 20min and lasting 1min for 1-2hours, then every 10 and lasting 1 for the next 1-2hours, then every 5min lasting 1min for the next hour. at 3am i was doing the washing up (OH came down to see what i was doing and i said 'i'm doing the washing up, i'm having contractions every 5-10 min but don't worry about it - go back to bed' and he did lol). By 5.30am i decided that i was fed up of being at home and it was a reasonable time to wake Daniel up so i phoned the hospital to go in. By the time i got to the hospital at 7.30am the contractions had stopped!!! They tried to send me home at 10am but i refused. Had a very hot bath and by midday they had started in a big way again. I started on the gas and air about midday. I had it taken away from me for 1 1/2 hours at something like 2pm. At 4pm i wanted to push and at 4.50pm Esther was born.
I would say that although it felt like i was in labour for a long time i wasn't really. I only needed pain relief for 5 hours of it. So to me it was a much much easier labour.



Just wanted to say that quite often if you've had heartburn during your first pregnancy then you get it earlier in your second. Also braxton hicks are worse second time round because your body is more used to being pregnant. Both of those things being worse second time around are in no way an indication that your labour is going to be worse.


----------



## Vicyi

I have been really lucky so far. 1st time round i have an easy-ish 9hr 23min labour with just G&A and 2nd time round i had an easy 4hr 27min labour with just G&A. I do feel my second was better because 1) i got to have a home birth 2) i was allowed to walk around etc rather than lay on a bed and 3) i knew what was coming. x


----------



## bbyno1

Labour is much more intense the 2nd time round. Was so much faster for me though!


----------



## Mynx

LilDreamy said:


> May I ask what SPD is? Just wondering because this time around my body is always achey, and no matter how I sit or lie my hips and shoulders hurt, and my tummy/uterus feels achey as if not enough blood flow is getting to it. Even when I sleep on my left or propped up. :wacko: or sitting or standing. Which I always feel faint. So this pregnancy deffinately sucks! And to think I'm only 21 weeks feeling as if I'm 40 weeks.

SPD is Symphisis Pubis Disfunction. The pregnancy hormone affects the ligaments which hold the pelvis together and stead and make those ligaments quite slack which results in the pelvis moving around more than it should causing alot of pain. It varies in severity from woman to woman.
I used to get pain in my left hip and around my lower back as well pain around the front of my pelvis when I walked. The bigger I got, the worse it got so by the time I went into labour at 38 weeks I was in agony 24/7 :( The front of my pelvis had slipped down a teeny bit.. not much but enough to cause problems with Evie's head being born and of course her shoulders. I was in agony for about 3 weeks after and still get problems with my left hip now :( 

Ooops sorry for the essay there!


----------



## LilDreamy

Yikes mynx that sounds horrible and oh so painful! I ended up googling it too. I can't imagine having to go through that in pregancy. :wacko:


----------

